# Benzodiazepines and SSRI'S



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi all!

I haven't been here in some time. As some of you may remember, I went to Mayo to get a diagnosis. That trip was an epic FAIL, but really, it didn't matter anyway. Because what I have come to discover is pretty awful.

When I got my diagnosis for hypothyroidism, I was sure that was what was making me sick. I took my meds and it did help. But I was still sooo sick all the time. I stumbled across an artical about Benzo Withdrawal and the floor dropped from underneath me...

I have been on Benzos and SSRI's for about 10 years as prescribed for GAD and depression. Prior to taking these medications I had no thyroid issues. Is it a coincidence? I think not. More compelling research is showing these types of drugs can actually cause problems with the endocrine system. (Sorry, I won't take the time to source, just google it)

I am now in the process of doing a very SLOW taper to get off the Benzos. (I was done with the SSRI'S some months back.) I have read a lot on how to safely taper and I should be off by June or July.

My point is:

If you are taking these types of medication, chances are they may be at the root of your problem. I will try to keep everyone updated as far as my thyroid status goes. It is still way too early to predict how this will play out. I will check in once and awhile.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I haven't been here in some time. As some of you may remember, I went to Mayo to get a diagnosis. That trip was an epic FAIL, but really, it didn't matter anyway. Because what I have come to discover is pretty awful.
> 
> ...


So glad you have dropped in to say hi and to share your experience w/us. You may be helping many many who come here.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you Andros! I will post after I am done tapering off the Benzos, and provide labs.

One more thing. If you think it is hard to find an endocrinologist, try to find a benzo wise doctor. It's nearly impossible! Hugs!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> Thank you Andros! I will post after I am done tapering off the Benzos, and provide labs.
> 
> One more thing. If you think it is hard to find an endocrinologist, try to find a benzo wise doctor. It's nearly impossible! Hugs!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!! Let us know how you fare. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for all of this.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I find this very interesting. I am the only one in my family who has had thyroid problems and the only one, except my mother, who has battled depression and anxiety. My sister and one of her two sons have been very successfully treated for epilepsy almost their entire lives.

When I was 22 years old with a toddler, several extremely stressful events struck my life simultaneously, everything from the sudden death of my father-in-law to my husband being diagnosed with severe coronary artery disease. Looking back, the fact that a doctor told me a couple of years later that I was on the brink of complete physical and mental exhaustion was probably an understatement - I was burning the candle at both ends and in the middle. I was put on Valium for at least a year.

Almost 45 years later, I have been diagnosed at various times with depression, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Adult ADD (which I highly suspect I also had as a child), and very recently anxiety. I've also been prescribed an assortment of sleeping pills, none of which I could tolerate for any length of time.

I truly find the possible connection between benzodiazepines and SSRI's to be very curious...and probably worth a lot of research. I've recently read that thyroid disease is being diagnosed in middle aged women now in extraordinary numbers and the question is why? I've read theories that it might have to do with dental xrays, maybe mammograms. What if it might have to do with the fact that back in the late 1960's and early 1970's, doctors were prescribing Valium and later to be proven dangerous weight control pills to so many women?

The first home we owned was on a quiet street where many of my neighbors were young wives and mothers like myself...and practically all of us were taking Valium and/or the diet pill I can't remember the name of but was later taken off the market because it caused congenital heart defects in babies, among other things.

Very interesting.


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi,

I was curious. What are the medications you are taking and how are you weaning off?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Let me caution anyone who is on an SSRI or other psychtropic drug to consult with a board certified psychiatrist before changing dose. Cold turkey withdrawal could be very detrimental.

I am a strong advocate in that NO ONE but a board certified psychiatrist should be prescribing these drugs.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Amen. These drugs can be nasty. We all have different needs, but I sure wish more docs took the time to educate themselves further instead of just passing out drug rep samples. My doc recently commented that Benzos can actually *cause* mental confusion themselves. And nutrition is such a big piece of all of this that is frequently overlooked, too.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My mother was hospitalized for over a week after a doctor told her to stop taking Cymbalta if she thought it was having negative side effects. This was not long after the drug came on the market but I'm sure it was never recommended that patients be told just to stop taking it.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies.

Ca-Lynn is 100% correct. Cold turkey or rapid taper can lead to horrific withdrawal and even death. Someone's done their homework. glow 

Ok guys, I'm only going to say this once as this is not a Benzo Support Group, and I have no intention of diluting it with another subject. I spent many, many, hours researching Benzodiazepine withdrawal BEFORE I approached my doctor with a taper plan. Unfortunately, most doctors and psychiatrists are not benzo-wise. In other words, they do not know how to correctly taper a patient off in a safe and sane manner. For example, although my own pdoc has been kind enough to let me self-taper, she would still like me to remain on Xanax. She is worried about my "nerves". :winking0051:

I am not here to make converts. if you love your Benzos and don't want to quit taking them, then don't. But if you think you may have become tolerant and the drugs are losing their efficacy, or you have just felt ill without any diagnostic answers, chances are you are physically dependent. (For most, it is less of an addiction and more of an actual dependency.)

If you want to learn more there are a few good places to begin. The Ashton Manual, written by Dr. Heather Ashton of the UK, is the preeminent work on Benzodiazepines to date. It simply is a must read. Also, an online support group is extremely helpful. There are several still about; I chose BenzoBuddies but I believe all are excellent sources of information and support. DO YOUR HOMEWORK FIRST before making any decisions regarding a taper plan. You will get all the help you will need in the aforementioned.

It's all up to you. Be prepared to be in it for the long haul, and it ain't gonna be easy.

IDClaire... You are right about Valium being used as "Mother's Little Helpers" in the 60's and 70's. The use of Benzos was temporarily suspended due to growing suspicion that the drugs were actually making people worse. So, not to lose a a captive audience and a significant amount of profit, Big Pharma re-tooled a whole new line of designer Benzodiazepines to include the shorter half-life Xanax. And the APA and FDA bought it hook, line and sinker. Which is where we are today. Folks, they are still scripting this stuff like candy. Also, people are STILL being told everyday to "just stop taking them", or put on rapid tapers that are basically the same thing.

Mike...I have been on Xanax and SSRI'S for many years. I have been as high as 2 mg a day, which is equivalent to 40 mgs Valium. When starting my taper, I was at 1.5 mg. If you want to know more, pm me.

Ok. Back to the thyroid. I stopped taking my thyroid meds about 1 week ago. With all this other stuff going on, I needed to see where I was without it. Just as I suspected, I went from a comfortable 1.0 TSH to nearly a 3.0. But I can't gauge how I feel because of my Benzo withdrawal. It is overriding everything! I will keep getting labs done, but it will take some time to see if I am getting anywhere. Perhaps the damage is done, or it's just a coincidence. I am nowhere near any kind of assumptions. I will keep you all updated!

:hugs:


----------

